# Zapper La PRAM?



## axel (11 Juin 2000)

Comment Zapper le PRAM?
Merci...


----------



## Fogi (11 Juin 2000)

Démarrer en maintenant simultanément les touches ALT  + POMME + P + R
Laisser démarrer au moins deux fois le Mac et ensuite reproceder aux réglages des Tdb souris, général etc.


----------

